# My other Tamiya soft skins...



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here are my other new builds of the 1/48 scale Tamiya kits.

Volkswagon Bug (in what-if Luftwaffe Staff Car paint scheme)

























Two Kettenkraftrads

















Luftwaffe start carts

















Agentsmith


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

NICE!!! Great paint and detail work!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Macro, baby!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

"soft skins" as opposed to "armor"? I was expecting something else...

Excellent work!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Nice work, I really like the B&W pics you take.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks guys!

I wish Tamiya would make some real ''softskin'' figure models so I could post some of my work in the adult themed forum...but thats another story.

Here is another pic of one of the Kettenkraftrads.









And two more of the VW Bug.

















And another pic of some the new models posed together with a Ta 183, the Ta 183 is an older model and has been seen before everything else in this pic is newly built.









Also being built right now is a 1/144 scale He 111 and TWO airplane hangers, all these things are being built to use as props in the background of my new airfield pictures.

Agentsmith


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nicely done! I saw both those kits at the hobby shop the other day, but opted for a Tiger 2. I love the camo job on your Bug, looks great!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks again hedorah59!

Good luck with your Tiger II.

Agentsmith


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

very nice work. look forward to more


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

For some reason, seeing a Bug in an "ambush scheme" is just too funny for words. (Not disparaging the model in any way, please understand.)


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Jafo and Whiteraven!

Whiteraven 2001,
Part of the reason I painted the bug the way I did was to give someone a chuckle, glad you noticed my attempt at humor.

Agentsmith


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Your painting on that VW bug is fantastic! Nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the comment paulhelfrich!

Agentsmith


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

The regular pictures are great, but the black and white ones almost feel like the real deal. Great paint job on the bug, too. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Sean!
I also like to see what our models look like in B/W pictures, I would like to see more modelers show some of their work in B/W.

Agentsmith


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great stuff and fantastic pix. Love the B&Ws! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

roadrner,
Thank you sir!

Agentsmith


----------

